# Old age problems



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have 3 or 4 old hens. One will be 10 in September, and 2 Polish will be 10 in February. One of my Polish has been going blind. It's been gradual but not so good yesterday and today. I noticed she tends to follow the wall in the pen so I moved the food and water to the side of the pen. She's in a pen with 5 silkies and a Polish hen-buddy. The old one can't fly up to the perch any more, so has been sleeping with the silkies. Now her buddy is sleeping with her with the silkies as well. Tonight 3 silkie hens and 2 Polish hens crammed themselves into a Rubbermaid tote turned on it's side. Really funny.

The 10 year old Jersey tends to not move much from her space. But is eating and drinking. The one other Polish (Princess) is doing pretty well.

It's sad. But it is a long life.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can so identify with what you're facing right now. It's sad to see the changes in them and know that all we can do is make sure they have what they need and are comfortable.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have an ameracauna who is probably 7? I got her at 4 at the sale barn. She is now blind in one eye. Still feisty but not like when I first got her. She gets extra spoiling 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yesterday I saw her eat and drink. So at least she met up with the food. She's been sleeping behind the broody silkies.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's got what she feels is safety and companionship with the broody girls. That makes me feel good about where she is physically. She hasn't isolated herself from the presence of others yet. As long as the food and water remain in the same place she could very well be fine for some time. 

Yes, I've had a blind bird. The worst is not realizing it until something makes a lightbulb go off to cause suspicion.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I always spend time with them at treat time to make sure everyone is acting right. She gets confused easy so I put her at the feedbowl every afternoon with her crack on top. And she drinks. And finds her way back to bed at night. So far so good.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It seems like that kind of consistency sinks in. I'll bet she figures out she needs to be standing at the feed dish at a certain time each night.

My blind rooster was more willing to communicate verbally than any of my others ever did. He came to me with a big group of new birds and it took me a week to realize that he couldn't see. 

Some how he got out. I couldn't find him anywhere. Then I called his name one more time, this time I was close enough to hear him answer. Kept calling and following his voice until I found him a long distance from the coop under some shrubs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

A black silky hen was caught harassing her several times and she would stand in the corner of her pen. So I moved her and her Polish buddy, Hannah, to their own covered pen with fan, nest, and low roost. Shen kind of bumped into things and walked around trying to see what she couldn't and I put her in front of the food and water several times yesterday. This morning, she was at the water and food, and last night slept on the low roost.

I would not believe it if I didn't see it, but Hannah actually helps her find things by making noises. Like getting my blind one to walk in her direction and then pecks at the ground , like, "eat"! It's amazing the relationship they have. I think Hannah has taught her the lay of the pen better than I could.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow!!!That's a sweet/sad story.It's strange some flock mates want to eliminate the sick while another helps her out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had heard that other blind birds ended up with buddies that helped guide them. Seems I remember one that let her blind bird out with the companion and they did quite well.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's very sweet watching how one guides the other around. Also they both ran into the corner together when I went in the pen. Normally she wouldn't see me coming.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Picture of the blind girl in front, Hannah in the back.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hannah in the back ( the guide) has quite a history. She's a true Crele and the only one I have left. She and siblings were all vaccinated for Marek's and quarantined. At 8 weeks, she went lame and couldn't walk. I just couldn't bring myself to cull her so she lived for a week in the garage. Then I put her in my bedroom where she lived for another 6 weeks. I had an old sheet on the bed and she would nap with me. One day she showed signs of standing. My husband and I spent a few weeks having her walk back and forth between us like a baby with the first steps. She had never lost her appetite. Eventually she went back into a pen with silkies.

In the interim, 3or4 Crele Polish died without symptoms overnight and when I picked them up, they gushed blood. The next night one died the same way. I'm assuming enteritis. I moved them to a fresh pen and they got antibiotics. Then the whole group of them got one swollen eye. 3 more died . This was when I started using a cocktail of 3 antibiotics I had and Corid. They finally stopped getting sick. 

So Hannah is dear to our heart.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is such a sweet pic. 

Yes, those that we've managed to save do have that special place in our lives and hearts.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You're right, Robin.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They look so lovable!!!I want to cuddle with one....


----------

